# He ate a paper plate?



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

So I was in a hurry to get the kids off to school this morning and I left a paper plate left over from breakfast on the table. I knew I should have thrown it away, but I totally forgot. Not sure which dog ate it, but it was gone when I got home. I am assuming it was Graham because Midas is usually an angel, but I guess it could have been either of them. Should I be worried or should everything come out in the end? Crazy dogs


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My goldens eat paper plates all the time - MacKenzie is a bigger counter surfer.

Just watch him for eating, drinking, and going to the bathroom.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, this is a first for me. Was it a thin paper plate or one of those foam ones? I don't know if it would make a difference either way. Hoping that members who have dogs that love paper products will get in here with advice soon.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

eating a paper plate wouldn't even be noteworthy in my house. I wouldn't be concerned


----------



## RescuedBill (Apr 27, 2011)

I would say not a big deal. As far as which one at it...a little observation will reveal the culprit.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

You are lucky it was just a paper plate. Our Amber ate one of my hearing aids yesterday. She thought it was a $1,400 treat. Nothing below four feet up is safe in our house. Anyone want another puppy?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

lol, I wouldn't worry... a few weeks ago Mojo ate a whole manila envelope with four or five pages of my medical records in it. LOL... we were finding paper in his poo for a week after.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL, thanks everyone! I find it amazing about what some dogs eat. I mean, come on, a paper plate, how does that taste good? Its always fun cleaning poop in the yard. I never know what I am going to find that they got into. Yesterday, I found out that one of them ate a big glob of hot pink play-doh. Good times!


----------

